# Inspired by Bill Hays



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw Bill hays' experimental BB shooter in the shared design forum and thought i'd give it a go. The grip part is oak and forks are holly. The two parts are glued with epoxy and screwed together for extra security.





















I'm thinking of fitting it with paracord gypsy tabs and light chains, maybe 3*3*3 32s I'm not sure yet. I'll have a play tonight.

But a big thanks has to go to Bill for a great design. Cheers .


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice work


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

that's awesome, I really like it

Chris


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

neat grip


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice BB shooter, good job


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Locko75,
Nice little one. Interesting shape. Saludos.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice work on that. Are you gonna carry it in your boot?


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

*Looks like an " Espresso Cup" to me.
*


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Great work locko!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome little plinker, But how does it preform!

Cheers


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Nice work


----------

